# Indiana Beeks - Oct 27th



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The Indiana State Beekeepers will be having their 104th Fall Conference on October 27th in Danville (west of Indy). Guest speaker is Phil Craft.

Additional details here:
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Saturday weather forecast is cold and rainy - miserable day to work outside, great day to go to a bee meeting!


----------

